# There is no way I would vote for Green Party, Liberals or NDP -they are flat out homosexually insane



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Oct 19, 2015)

There is no way I would vote for Green Party, Liberals or NDP -they are flat out homosexually insane


love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 19, 2015)

And why should we care that a man obviously insecure and obsessed with the desires of others would share his twisted view of life? 

Is homosexuality a choice, a mental illness or something simply inherent? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Is homosexuality a choice, a mental illness or something simply inherent? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
know what really causes homosexuality.... | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

the op is most surely on the down low ,


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 19, 2015)

You say the craziest shit. Activists are supposed to further their agenda. Not lose credibility.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 19, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> You say the craziest shit. Activists are supposed to further their agenda. Not lose credibility.


----------



## mdk (Oct 19, 2015)

A 'World Class Activist' wouldn't have such a potato quality camera. It is like trying to watch television under water. lol


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Oct 19, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> You say the craziest shit. Activists are supposed to further their agenda. Not lose credibility.



 Just because you are desperate to try and make your delusions the issue doesn't mean I lose credibility in any way shape or form.



midcan5 said:


> And why should we care that a man obviously insecure and obsessed with the desires of others would share his twisted view of life?
> 
> Is homosexuality a choice, a mental illness or something simply inherent? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> Is homosexuality a choice, a mental illness or something simply inherent? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> know what really causes homosexuality.... | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



I, as well as all other heterosexuals globally have the right to be heterosexual not some homosexual guinea pig. Just because homosexuals and homosexual activists prove to be sick in the head, doesn't mean that the rest of society has to be sick in the head too and just because the rest of us don't deserve to be sick in the head just because homosexuals and homosexual activists are sick in the head doesn't make it so those who are sick in the head are being discriminated against no matter what filthy compulsive obsessive lies and deceptions homosexuals and homosexual activists feed you.

*Homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex are no better than Bill Cosby date raping*

Homosexuals who refuse to accept themselves for what they are and pretend to be the opposite sex (as well all of the low life's that encourage this disgusting behaviour) are no better than Bill Cosby date raping. Which political so called leaders in Canada support this disgusting filth?!! Check it out


love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Oct 21, 2015)

Come one, come all and see how homosexual activists defecate all over heterosexuality with discrimination against heterosexuality while exemplifying absolutely no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!

 Yeah, the same delusional blubbering whiners that have been making false claims of discrimination so they can continue to discriminate heterosexuals while improving their chances of robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting homosexual deceptions!

 The same blubbering lying deceiving discriminators who cry wolf with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe when they face valid opposition they are unable to contest with so much as a shred of validity in attempt to try and detour the issue!

 They are called homosexuals and homosexual activists!


love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Mudda (Oct 26, 2015)

Stephen Harper wears a wig, the Fred Flinstone model.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Oct 28, 2015)

Mudda said:


> Stephen Harper wears a wig, the Fred Flinstone model.



 I don't see the point in denying that lol. Thanks for the laugh and a pleasant surprise considering where it is coming from.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 20, 2015)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen Harper wears a wig, the Fred Flinstone model.
> ...





(X)Homosexuals are a bit queer.  Lol.


----------

